# Disc brake conversion.....



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
in the nearest future (next winter :smile3 I'll uprade my 1968 Le Mans to disc brakes (front only).
I have 14" cragar SST front rims and 15" rear rims.
(I'd like to have 15" cragar SST int the front, too, but not easy to get, even less in germany....)
Is it possible to upgrade without changing to 15" rims ? which kit do you prefer ?

regards: Peter


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

My feeling is ........
MOST 14" cragars were made to fit over our disc brakes ...
I have a 14"x7 pair sitting over 4 piston discs now on my 68 GTO convert ..
I would put 1969 only GM single piston caliper disc brakes on..69-72 on the spindles and rotors but
dont go 70 71 72 on the master as it has flat sides and visually ugly on the 67-69 disc cars
using the 69 pudgy master cylinder and stay off valve you can reuse your 2 steel lines down to the distribution block
down on the frame .... thus making it look very year correct ... and easier ...
the 70 stay off valve is similar but in 71 72 they went to the big combination valve and that turns into a plumbing nightmare .... 

just my opinion .... I have done several conversions on the 68 69's over the years 

Scott


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot.
Can you name me a special kit or a manufacturer where to buy from ?
Thanks, Peter


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Any recommendation from which manufacturer/distributor I can buy from ?
As far as I know, some LeMans and GTO's had disc breaks originally, are there any Distributor for these original parts ?
Regards: Peter


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Peter, 

I did a front disk brake conversion on a 1970 Skylark 2 years back. I was able to find the disk spindles locally, but I purchased the master cylinder and brake booster from inlinetube.com They should have everything you need, including spindles. Good luck. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with their prices. Let me know if you need any other help with your conversion. It's pretty easy to do in a weekend.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot, that's what I searched for !
(..hope, they send to Germany...)
Regards: Peter


----------

